# Siggies



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

Why won't the image of my disclaimer with Mikey show? I put the image code in there but that's all it shows is the code.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Why won't the image of my disclaimer with Mikey show? I put the image code in there but that's all it shows is the code.



Sorry Susita. It hasn't been a boardwide announcement but I disabled images in signature blocks because it was slowing down page loads. Some pages would have several different off-site places it would have to pull information from. It was just a drain on site performance.

The initial reason for allowing img tags in the sig was for sigs that wouldn't be harvested by SE spiders. With the re-vamping of the sig rules so that private sigs contained germane information this was less of an issue.

There are going to be some upgrades to the board in the 3.7.0 release of vBulletin. One of those upgrades will be a more robust profile so you'll be able to hang information like that in your profile when folks click on it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

At least I haven't disallowed girlie pink as a font choice for posts.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 14, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> At least I haven't disallowed girlie pink as a font choice for posts.




Susan,

Mr. Rich is just bummed that he cannot use pink for his font color. 

When I saw the title "Siggies", I was thinking cigarettes. LOL


----------



## turmeric (Jan 14, 2008)

That's okay, Rich, there's always pale, pale blue!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> At least I haven't disallowed girlie pink as a font choice for posts.



Please do. Its hard on the eyes.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > At least I haven't disallowed girlie pink as a font choice for posts.
> ...


It rather suits her, and I miss the disclaimer dog!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



I suppose that it works with short posts, but with longer ones it makes them difficult to read.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > It rather suits her, and I miss the disclaimer dog!
> ...



Which is why I usually don't use it for the more serious posts. 

And I know! I need my disclaimer doggie!   

Hmmm... Is this color better? I like lilac better anyway and thought a lighter font wouldn't blind ye as much


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay I'll make an emotional appeal... 

Mr. L, Mikey is 12 and doesn't have much longer to live. Would you please let him live on in my signature? 

Tee hee.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Okay I'll make an emotional appeal...
> 
> Mr. L, Mikey is 12 and doesn't have much longer to live. Would you please let him live on in my signature?
> 
> Tee hee.


Is Mikey really 12? OR are you just running a bluff on Rich? OK, Rich.....if Susan's dog is really 12, I vote you let her put him somewhere in her posts. If she is fibbin' give them both a dose of Vegemite!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> Is Mikey really 12? OR are you just running a bluff on Rich? OK, Rich.....if Susan's dog is really 12, I vote you let her put him somewhere in her posts. If she is fibbin' give them both a dose of Vegemite!



MY! To think I would fib on such a matter. I really _am_ shocked, Mr. Etexas! Hm!

 Yes, he's really 12. He looks great for his age, though! He's got a young-looking dog's body plus a lot of gray on his muzzle. He's so cute.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Is Mikey really 12? OR are you just running a bluff on Rich? OK, Rich.....if Susan's dog is really 12, I vote you let her put him somewhere in her posts. If she is fibbin' give them both a dose of Vegemite!
> ...


Lol! Well, tell Mikey he is aging well!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> Okay I'll make an emotional appeal...
> 
> Mr. L, Mikey is 12 and doesn't have much longer to live. Would you please let him live on in my signature?
> 
> Tee hee.



 There's your answer.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Zenas (Jan 14, 2008)

You could always put him in your profile picture.

12 seems to be about the age, though my Border-Collie made it 13 years. We finally had to put him to sleep back in July.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> ~~Susita~~ said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'll make an emotional appeal...
> ...


Rich, playing the song :Feelin' Brutal.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

Max,

Being from Texas, you'll appreciate this.

My brother is a Rice alumnus. While in college, the Texas A&M mascot, Reveille, died.

Rice went to an away game at Texas A&M where the Rice Marching Owl Band (MOB) performed.

The Rice MOB is famous for its "productions" where they do a bit of satire and other kind of comedic things when they perform. They decided they would perform a song for the Corps at A&M.

So they played: _How Much is that Doggie in the Window_

They had to be escorted from the stadium by police for their protection.


----------

